# Am I nuts :-D ??



## sbn (Jul 27, 2008)

Ok here goes. Im in the starting process of planning a trip fra Copenhagen Denmark through Sweden and Finland to Nordkap in Norway and back through Norway to Copenhagen. 
Its a trip thats about 5600km (3480 miles I think) long. I plan on using 8-9 weeks for this trip.

Here's the thing. I have to buy all new gear such as bike, trailer, bags, tent ect. But I am having a difficult time diciding what bike to buy.

So far I have narrowed it down to a Kona sutra, salsa fargo, salsa vaya, Giant expiditon LT gts, or, and this is where it might get nuts, a Larry vs. Harry Bullitt.

For those of you who dont know the Bullitt you can look at this link: Cargo bike BULLITT, a fast cargo bike designed by Larry vs Harry, Copenhagen, Denmark

I know its a cargobike but its really nimble and just flyes like a normal bike. And is no wider than a normal bike. I think it could be extremly cool doing a trip like this on this bike, I just dont know if I'll regret it after the first 100 miles.

No matter what bike I choose I will have to get a trailer for it. And Im getting the BOB Ibex. If I decide on the Bullitt a trailer will not be needed.

The trip will mostly be on roads and gravel roads so its not really an offroad trip.

I have never done a trip this long the longest I did was 400 km (about 250 miles) in 2 days. So I need a little advice and help. What are your thoughts about what bike to get, and am I totally nuts even considering the Bullitt


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi, I don't think your nuts for planning the route you have (I wish I had the money and time to take off for a few months), I do think you're nuts for wanting to do it on the cargo bike though! You want something that will be comfortable for putting the miles in...can you guarantee that on one of those cargo bikes?


----------



## JeepyJayhawk (Feb 7, 2013)

Seems sane to me, I'm racing 200 miles in a seven weeks. I would suggest a Fargo or a El Mariachi if you like the Salsas. Better for touring and still really versatile. 

Check out how the Great Divide Racers outfit, if you want to pack for speed. Otherwise check out the bikepacking thread.


----------



## coldbike (Feb 24, 2011)

I assume that you are bringing other people with you?
I can carry all my stuff for touring and about 3 weeks worth of food on a single bike. However, I like to share my adventure with my family. As such, i generally carry a lot more than is reasonable for touring. For longer trips, I need to have the ability to carry a lot of stuff. 
I have toured with a CETMA cargo bike: View A SPOT Adventure
I would not hesitate to do it again, although having ridden the bullit, I find the ride to be more harsh than I would like for a long trip. 
When you consider the weight of a trailer plus the weight of a bike, you start to approach the weight of a cargo bike and so the cargo bike is not the bad idea it might appear at first glance.
If there is any unpaved or trail riding, the fargo would be my first choice, if it is all pavement, the vaya. The cargo bike would be my choice if I felt that a trailer was necessary, but I would first try to lighten the load a little. Assuming that you want to take a day off each week, you will need to average about 115km per day and that will be more fun with a lighter load. I do not doubt that it is possible, i merely think that less stuff makes riding more enjoyable. 
This summer, i am moving to a lighter shelter and sleeping bags to try to shave off more weight.
No matter what you chose, wider tires are your friends on gravel roads.
I strongly endorse frame packs such as the Porcelain Rocket bags that my son and I use. (Note that my son is sponsored by Porcelain Rocket)
I think your trip sounds like a lot of fun. You are not nuts, follow your dream.
There are some ride reports and some photos of my bikepacking rigs on coldbike | Cycling with kids, sometimes in the cold.


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

I would not use one of the cargo bikes you have listed above as I couldn't see them be comfortable after a 100miles let alone a few thousand!! I would recommend a long tail cargo bike like the Surly Big Dummy. I have a Design Logic cargo bike and have really been impressed with how much I can fit on it and how well it handles.


----------



## connolm (Sep 12, 2009)

*That's a lot of daily miles - especially on a mountain bike!*

If you ride six days a week for nine weeks, you'll need to average 64.4 miles per day.

If you average 8 miles per hour, that comes to almost 7 hours a day, six days a week, for nine weeks.

Not trying to discourage you... it sounds like it could be fun. Just be aware of the commitment. I find it hard to average above ten miles per hour for multiple hours on a mountain bike with beefy tires - especially on pavement. Maybe consider narrow slicks for faster average speeds?


----------



## sbn (Jul 27, 2008)

Thank you guys for replying. Im not completely done planning this trip so it might get shorter or I might add a week to the trip. That part is not done yet. 
Actually At this point I am doing it alone, I dont know anyone who wants to do this trip with me. So everything I need I have to carry on my bike/trailer. The cargobike was just an idea I had and probably not the Best one :-D 
Im planning on taking a couple of testrides with all the gear I Think I need and then find out if I need it all for the long trip.


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't see why a long-john style cargo bike would be bad for a road only tour, but if having the flexibility to venture off into the woods is a goal, then the longtail bikes like big dummy, yuba, and others like that design logic posted earlier would be more appropriate. 
What other options have you considered? I sometimes like the idea of a trailer like the far farer trailer

bicyclerust.com is the website of a guy who has done a good bit of riding all over aon different rigs. One was a custom longtail fatbike that he carried gear and a surfboard on, another was a modified crosscheck with a far farer trailer, and now he's on a fatbike with racks and panniers.

cross check with trailer









custom longtail by bilenky









pugsley with racks and panniers


----------



## vaultbrad (Oct 17, 2007)

goes to show that you can do a tour on all kinds of bikes. choose one and go.


----------



## sbn (Jul 27, 2008)

vaultbrad you are absolutely right, I just need to pick a bike and work my trip around what type of bike it is


----------



## Giel (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice route! Having done more or less the same trip 20 years ago on an MTB I would advise you to steer clear of the cargo bike. The South-Western Norway leg of your trip and, depending on your route through Sweden the northern part, will see you make quite some altimeters. I vividly recall pedalling up the Sognefjell pass in freezing rain (and it was early summer) using the granny gear. It's only around 1400m high, but it starts at sealevel. Your schedule sounds very reasonable, especially when you stick to paved and gravel roads. My mate and I did 7000km from Kristiansand to Vadso and back in 9 weeks. 

Another point would be to limit your luggage. There are quite a few shops along the way so n addition to camping gear etc, a few days worth of food should be enough. If your gear is lightweight you should manage to stay under 20kg worth of luggage. That can be carried easily on a rear-and front rack, or even a rear-rack only (which is what I did at the time). 

Good luck with it!


----------



## sbn (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey Giel thanks. Cool to hear from one who has done this trip  And your advise about the cargo bike is noted. Would you say a MTB is a must doing this trip? Or could you have done this on a roadbike as well?


----------



## Giel (Jan 16, 2011)

I guess you could do it on a road bike, provided you have light enough gearing to get up the occasional mountain pass. It would however limit you to better quality paved roads which tend to be more crowded with other traffic too (like the E6 in Norway). MTB would be my choice but then I am obviously biased, frequenting an MTB forum


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

I've done a few tours on a cargo bike. They work fine although the different formats each perform differently depending on the terrain you need to cover.

My idea of what I need on tour has changed over the years so I'll carrying less and less.

I wouldn't recommend a cargo bike unless:

1. you already own one
2. you want to own a cargo bike for day to day use and you can't afford a bike for the tour and a cargo bike
3. you need to carry some immense load because resupply is so far apart [like weeks] that you are forced to haul a ton of stuff

Of the bikes you listed I'd get the Fargo and use front and rear racks. Skip the trailer.

Fit the widest tires you can with fenders and have a great trip.


----------



## sbn (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks for your reply vikb and I think Im taking your advise on the fargo  I think it Will be a great choice for this trip. And seen how much stuff this bike Can carry I will probably not need a trailer  
Its a Nice looking Big dummy you have there :-D


----------



## Design Logic Bikes (Feb 13, 2012)

Pull a trailer?


----------

